# Homelite XL-12 any good/Value?



## lavs4x4 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just purchased a new to me Husky 61 off craiglist and the guy mentioned he had a Homelite xl-12 as well, he might be interested in selling. I passed on the saw because I wanted to do a little research before I bought it. 

Got the specs off the Acres site but wanted to get some opinions on these saws. Any good? Are they worth anything?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 6, 2010)

lavs4x4 said:


> Just purchased a new to me Husky 61 off craiglist and the guy mentioned he had a Homelite xl-12 as well, he might be interested in selling. I passed on the saw because I wanted to do a little research before I bought it.
> 
> Got the specs off the Acres site but wanted to get some opinions on these saws. Any good? Are they worth anything?
> 
> ...



They're a good old saw, but it all depends on what he wants for it, and the saws condition.

Look on eBay for a comp of what they're selling for.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got 5 or 6 of them. Easy to work on, lots of parts available. Two versions were made, XL-12 and Super XL. The XL-12 had 54cc and manual oiler, Super XL had 58cc and both manual and automatic oiling. Came in two colors, older XL-12s were normally blue and white and the later runs of that saw were red. Same with the Super XLs, I have 1 blue and 2 red ones.
Paid $20 for a runner with a parts saw, fuel line fixed that one, so two for $20, here they are before repair.






Seen some on ebay go over $100 if its in good condition, normally around $50 for an average saw in used running condition. 
My keepers





Randy


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 6, 2010)

lavs4x4 said:


> Just purchased a new to me Husky 61 off craiglist and the guy mentioned he had a Homelite xl-12 as well, he might be interested in selling. I passed on the saw because I wanted to do a little research before I bought it.
> 
> Got the specs off the Acres site but wanted to get some opinions on these saws. Any good? Are they worth anything?
> 
> ...



Frank, you passed on one of the GREATEST Saws ever built. Man, go get it! Don't wait, it may be :censored: gone by the time ya get there.


----------



## watsonr (Apr 6, 2010)

Make sure it turns over when you pull the rope and test compression if you can. Blue and white in great shape LOOK GOOD!


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Apr 6, 2010)

Watson & Sprintcar pretty much summed it up!
the XL-12 & SXL saws are pretty much bullet proof.
The fact that they were in production from '64 to '94?
is a testament to the durability of the design.
CSW


----------



## lavs4x4 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I will give the guy a call in the morning. So $20 sounds like it would be a good deal if it has good compression and spark? 

I like the looks of the blue ones. Nice saws Watsonr!


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Apr 6, 2010)

$20 is a deal in just about any condition.


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 6, 2010)

20.00 bucks for a classic is a good deal even if ya have to wrench on it for a day or two. These are great old saws, mind you, I would'nt want to run one for eight or ten hours a day in production. Anti vibe, what the :censored: is that?

My pa in law has five XL-12, SXL runners, had six till I blew one to smithereens one day.

He still talks about my family six or seven generations back. Go get it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 6, 2010)

I got five XL 12s a few days ago for thirty bucks. I had one of them running within a few hours. Two looked worth fixing, three for parts. The most promising one, a SXL auto had a scored piston. I may still try to fix it. Great tools IMO, of course I like magnesium.


----------



## lavs4x4 (Apr 7, 2010)

Made the deal $20 bucks and it is the blue model. The gentlmen's wife is going to bring it by my work tommorow. I will have some pics then.

Thanks guys,


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2010)

You got a deal there, I ran my XL 12 for a while today, great running saw...but it hurts my thumb pushing the oiler...just a matter of getting used to it I'm sure. Mine is a mutt...most of it is a blue one but the rear handle and air box came from a SXL...better reed valves...the four petal type. Enjoy that classic.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 7, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> You got a deal there, I ran my XL 12 for a while today, great running saw...but it hurts my thumb pushing the oiler...just a matter of getting used to it I'm sure. Mine is a mutt...most of it is a blue one but the rear handle and air box came from a SXL...better reed valves...the four petal type. Enjoy that classic.



Looking at the muffler on the xl12 are you searching for a replacement yet ?
I have a auto matic oiler for them but that part is not cheap
and 1 brand new side bar cover


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Looking at the muffler on the xl12 are you searching for a replacement yet ?
> I have a auto matic oiler for them but that part is not cheap
> and 1 brand new side bar cover




Thanks but no, I have several for parts, I even have an automatic oiler. Thanks again.


----------



## lavs4x4 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well the saw just arrived! Looks decent, havent really been able to check it out to much because I supposed to be working. Does have some duct tape on lower part of handle but it didnt feel cracked. Will give it a thorough going over tonight.

Here are the pics....




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lavs4x4 (Apr 8, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Here is another. $20 and free delivery, how'd I do?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2010)

That old girl should clean up nice...let us know how she runs.


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a ''red'' rear handle for that saw. If your interested PM.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> I have a ''red'' rear handle for that saw. If your interested PM.



I'm not 100% sure about all the red handles being this way but some have a different reed valve setup, so you would have to have all the related parts for a switch.


----------



## DSS (Apr 8, 2010)

You did good. 
You will love that saw.
Tighten the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## watsonr (Apr 8, 2010)

*Sweet deal!*

And with the original bar and probably chain too. 
She should clean up good.


----------



## lavs4x4 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I hope to get out to the garage and clean her up and see what we got. Fuel line is toast and carb looks dirty. Just did a quick once over but it does have compression and seems to be complete. I will keep you posted. 

Saw #7 and counting!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## lavs4x4 (Apr 9, 2010)

Got home last night and was able to sneak out to the garage. The old saw has spark and I got it to pop pouring mix down the carb. I pulled the muffler and the piston looks decent. Very very light scoring but I think I should be ok.




[/URL][/IMG]

Fuels lines are toast feel like sticky gum. The carb looks got but mostly likley will need a kit.



[/URL][/IMG]

Can anbody tell what year the saw is? I plan to clean it up this weekend and see what parts I'm going to need. I think i can get by with a carb kit and new fuel line and filter.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 9, 2010)

Man those pics are too big...by the looks of the air box and the saw dust poisoning on the piston I'd say the air filter's not sealing up good.


----------



## DSS (Apr 9, 2010)

All those parts you need are readily available. Calvin may have them or they're all over ebay. I don't know how to date them exactly.I know the blue ones are older than the red ones. I actually have one of each, the blue ones are from the sixties but I don't know when the color changed.
Whatever color , they are great old saws, I love mine. Surprising amount of power too.

ENJOY.....


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 9, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> All those parts you need are readily available. Calvin may have them or they're all over ebay. I don't know how to date them exactly.I know the blue ones are older than the red ones. I actually have one of each, the blue ones are from the sixties but I don't know when the color changed.
> Whatever color , they are great old saws, I love mine. Surprising amount of power too.
> 
> ENJOY.....



Yes i do have them


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet!

Calvin can hook you up with just bout anything you need for that saw.

Dude,

Resize them pictures to about 800 x 600.


----------



## lavs4x4 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry bout the pics guys the first couple seemed to come out good not sure what happened to the others. Maybe a dumb question but where do I resize them? I'm using imageshack to host them.


----------



## willis1993 (Mar 19, 2013)

lavs4x4 said:


> Got home last night and was able to sneak out to the garage. The old saw has spark and I got it to pop pouring mix down the carb. I pulled the muffler and the piston looks decent. Very very light scoring but I think I should be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just a lil fyi get on lilredbarn thats where i got my parts affordable and fast chippiing


----------



## Handlebar (Apr 19, 2013)

*age of your homelite.*

I found this on another site. I just picked up my first XL 12 this weekend. Its an 1981 blue runs great .... $25 what a deal!!!

The following information should answer most of your questions regarding serial
numbers and how to read them.
EXAMPLE: Serial number: 4G1521238
"4" - This number specifies the assembly line the unit was built on. This could also be
represented by a letter.
"G" - This letter specifies the year of final assembly. (See letter codes below). Before
a letter was used to specify the year, a number was used. (See numeric code below).
"152" - The next 3 numbers specify the calendar day of the year (day 152).
"1238" - This was the 1,238th unit built that day.
"G152" - These 4 digits make up the LOT NUMBER.
LETTER CODE FOR YEARS:
C-1981 D-1982 E-1983 F-1984 G-1985 H-1986 I-1987 J-1988
K-1989 L-1990 M-1991 N-1992 O-1993 P-1994 Q-1995 R-1996
S-1997 T-1998 U-1999 V-2000 W-2001 X-2002 Y-2003 Z-2004
PREVIOUS NUMERIC CODE:
2-1972 3-1973 4-1974 5-1975 6-1976 7-1977 8-1978
9-1979 0-1980 1-1981
Prior to the 9-digit serial number now being used, an 8-digit number was used. The
8-digit number reads the same as the 9-digit number except the assembly line
designation was not used.
Peery Gibson Service Manager Forestry Products


----------



## workshop (Apr 19, 2013)

DSS said:


> All those parts you need are readily available. Calvin may have them or they're all over ebay. I don't know how to date them exactly.I know the blue ones are older than the red ones. I actually have one of each, the blue ones are from the sixties but I don't know when the color changed.
> Whatever color , they are great old saws, I love mine. Surprising amount of power too.
> 
> ENJOY.....



Didn't the color change 70? or 72? I think.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 19, 2013)

Handlebar said:


> I found this on another site. I just picked up my first XL 12 this weekend. Its an 1981 blue runs great .... $25 what a deal!!!



If your saw is blue it was built earlier than 1981, maybe 1971?



workshop said:


> Didn't the color change 70? or 72? I think.



Not sure what year they went from blue to red but my 74 model is red.


----------



## deezlfan (Apr 20, 2013)

> If your saw is blue it was built earlier than 1981, maybe 1971?



If your saw is _blue and white_ it was built earlier than 1981. They made some all blue SXL [with black airbox covers] saws toward the end. Had Old Blue or Limited Edition graphics on them


----------



## Don Ens (Jan 29, 2015)

Great info on Homelite, especially on the XL-12. I have an old XL-12, that looks like has all the parts except for the manual oiler, where the bolt show in the pic. The lines are all there but the plunger assembly is missing. Checked on Ebay, but any available is missing the jamb fitting. Anyone help me out!


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jan 29, 2015)

Don Ens said:


> Great info on Homelite, especially on the XL-12. I have an old XL-12, that looks like has all the parts except for the manual oiler, where the bolt show in the pic. The lines are all there but the plunger assembly is missing. Checked on Ebay, but any available is missing the jamb fitting. Anyone help me out!View attachment 399116


I think I have a new one. I will PM you. jim


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 30, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Man those pics are too big...by the looks of the air box and the saw dust poisoning on the piston I'd say the air filter's not sealing up good.


 The pics don't show on this computer. Just has a bunch of numbers..


----------



## Don Ens (Jan 31, 2015)

Handlebar said:


> *age of your homelite.*
> 
> I found this on another site. I just picked up my first XL 12 this weekend. Its an 1981 blue runs great .... $25 what a deal!!!
> 
> ...


Help me out! Can't figure out the serial number meaning for my Homelite XL-12. Type 10490 S/N T7702015. Based on the information there is no 770 calendar day of the year, so I'm very confused.


----------



## m21bmr (Feb 2, 2015)

Don Ens said:


> Help me out! Can't figure out the serial number meaning for my Homelite XL-12. Type 10490 S/N T7702015. Based on the information there is no 770 calendar day of the year, so I'm very confused.


 
I'm not sure in the case of your saw. Perhaps the decoder above only works for US built saws (I noticed yours was Canadian built). In addition, the date codes mentioned above would suggest that T is 1998, however, I don't think XL-12 s were built that late. Further evidence that the decoder may not be applicable to your saw.

Attached below is a copy of the TSB that contained the Homelite year of manufacturing information that is mentioned above...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2015)

Those handles are interchangeable you know, maybe someone replaced the original..


----------



## Don Ens (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks and I agree. Doubt very much if the saw was built in 1998. For one thing, doubt a 1998 would still have point ignition. You could be right and the Canadian made saw, but no sure where to find the information then.


----------



## Don Ens (Feb 3, 2015)

Received the following response from Homelite regarding S/N nomenclature. I'm not convinced the response is truthful since the document provided by m21bmr, is obviously an old document. My guess is they just cannot be bothered.
*02/03/15 09:06: Don 

Unfortunately, technical, servicing, and manufacturing information is no longer available on those vintage type product. Manufacturing date codes were not a part of serialization of the product back then, just production numbers/codes were. 

Best regards, 
Tom Clinkscales 
Homelite Consumer Products. Inc. *


----------

